# Reset the System Management Controller (SMC)



## bbloke (Jul 16, 2008)

Apple provide information about how to reset the System Management Controller (SMC) on Intel Macs, when troubleshooting a number of hardware-related issues.  I've collected the different instructions, below, to provide a single guide for resetting the SMC on current Macs:

*1) Mac Pro*



			
				Apple said:
			
		

> *Summary*
> The System Management Controller (SMC) is a chip on the logic board that controls all power functions for your computer. If your computer is experiencing any power issue, resetting the SMC may resolve it. The SMC controls several functions, including:
> 
> 
> ...





*2) iMac and Mac mini*


			
				Apple said:
			
		

> *Summary*
> The System Management Controller (SMC) is a chip on the logic board that controls all power functions for your computer. If your computer is experiencing any power issue, resetting the SMC may resolve it. The SMC controls several functions, including:
> 
> 
> ...




*3) MacBook, MacBook Pro, and MacBook Air*


			
				Apple said:
			
		

> *Summary*
> Learn more about the MacBook, MacBook Pro and MacBook Air's System Manager and how to reset it.
> 
> This article refers to Apple's Intel-based portables manufactured February 2006 or later. For PowerPC-based products manufactured before that date, see "Resetting PowerBook and iBook Power Management Unit (PMU)".
> ...




These procedures replace resetting the Power Management Unit (PMU) on PowerPC Macs, such as the PowerBook and iBook.


----------



## sonavar (Feb 17, 2009)

how to caliberate mac pro monitor ?

please reply
sonavar


----------

